# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Japón y su vuelta a la energía nuclear

## Jonasino

> Martes, 08 Septiembre 2015 
>     Última actualización: Martes, 08 Septiembre 2015 
> 
> La reanudación de la unidad uno de la central nuclear de Sendai en el mes de agosto sitúa a Japón "en la senda de la recuperación", según la directora general de la World Nuclear Association (WNA), Agneta Rising.
> 
> 
> Mapa Japon A su juicio, Japón ha recordado al mundo que está "comprometido en crear un futuro mejor"  con la puesta en marcha de Sendai-1, el primero de los 43 reactores operables en Japón, que  se espera se vayan reanudando en los próximos meses y años.
> 
>  "Este es un paso extremadamente importante que establece el camino de restaurar su balanza  de pagos y recuperar su independencia energética, al tiempo que reduce sus emisiones de  gases de efecto invernadero", ha añadido la Asociación Nuclear Mundial.
> ...


Fuente: foronuclear

----------


## NoRegistrado

Les va a salir barato la broma de Fukushima, por eso tendrán que hacer caja. Unos 100.000 millones de euros unas fuentes, otras 160.000. Pero voy a poner la más baja. 80.800 millones de euros.
http://www.publico.es/internacional/...fukushima.html
No me extraña que quieran sacar dinero, lo van a necesitar porque seguramente el coste va a subir.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

